# 638 Tritype Description - The Debater and The Justice Fighter (1)



## lolalalah

madhatter said:


> 368 – The Justice Fighter and is a Debater Archetype
> 
> I was asked the differences between the 361, the 368 and the 369 tritypes. Since the question is which gut type is dominant. At a glance, it is most helpful to look at activity levels. The 361 is very industrious and busy doing to avoid anxiety, the 1 brings a need to do what is morally correct. The 368 is focused on fighting for justice, the 8 brings a need to overcome and prevail. The 369 is highly adaptable and focused on being in comfortable alignment with others.
> 
> The sx 683 is a very dynamic 6. This tritype has consistently reported being predominantly counter-phobic. A true fighter this tritype goes the distance for others. This tritype with 6 dominant is very loyal, feisty and achievement oriented.
> 
> (3)-6-8 - The Reactive 3
> 3-(6)-8 - The Aggressive 6
> 3-6-(8) - The Normative 8
> 
> Characterized by confrontation. Immovably disagreeable. They stay firm in their direction and beliefs and won't let anyone but themselves change that.
> 
> For some, it depends what type you put first. For example :
> 6-83 : Debator
> 8-63 : Justice fighter
> 3-68 : Some sort of image concious justice preacher
> 
> 368, 683, 836 - The Justice Fighter - Verbally adept and a good reader of people and situations, you have the ability to identify unjust authority, rebel against tyranny and verbally spar against it. Your life mission is to challenge what is unfair and protect the innocent. A true justice fighter, you are happiest when you can use your protective energy and debating skills in service of others or a cause. Your blind spot is that you can be so identified with challenging what you perceive as unfair that you become overbearing, confrontational, anti-authoritarian, and indifferent to the wisdom of emotional intelligence and your tender emotions. Your growing edge is to recognize that your need to challenge and oppose can keep you from knowing who you are or what you feel. True protection comes from being in alignment with your higher self and knowing when to intervene and when to allow events to unfold.
> 
> eight with a three fix: the notably success oriented, prominence seeking eight. utilizes
> image and manipulation to advance their career or enterprise.
> business achievement can lead to political aspirations.
> 
> If you examine this by tritype, you will find that we identify with this definition in a specific way. For example, as a sexual 874, I like to do my thing and execute what interests me and will push myself for my intimates... but I do not like to prepare and perform. The 873 would feel more comfortable performing, the 863 preparing and so on.
> 
> 683
> Direct and focused 6. This 6 can appear 3ish or 8ish. This is the Justice Fighter, 6. The 6s are good achievers and debaters. They are the most confrontational 6. They are usually the CP6 and make good Trial Attorneys.
> The core fears are of fear itself, danger, being alone, cowardice, submitting, deviance, uncertainty, being targeted, chaos, weakness, being controlled, disempowered, humiliated, vulnarable, at the mercy of injustice, failure, being incapable or unable to do, inefficient, second best, and unmasked.
> 
> The 368 is very dynamic. This is the toughest fighter on the Enneagram. They focus on justice and are quick to react and seek the advantage in the service of justice. The 6 with this tritype identifies with type 8 and is counter-phobic.
> 
> The 846 is one of the most confrontational tritypes. The other is the 836. The 6 amplifies the 8 need for loyalty and trust.


via _The 27 Tritype/Archetype Descriptions_ thread​
*Annexed to Type 6 with a 5 wing:* _Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting._​


----------

